# Eye-watering costs at CRGH. How much should I expect in total?



## melb6327 (Jan 20, 2018)

Hi I'm new here. Apologies in advance as I'm not familiar with all the abbreviations/terminologies as yet.
I'm 41 and my partner is 39.
We're just about to start the FET/ICSI route to hopefully parenthood at CRGH. 
My partner has OAT sperm and I have 6 follicles in total. 
I just wanted get a heads up in terms of total costs.
At the moment total costs for us are tallying up to almost £20k!!! This includes all the consultations, blood tests, ORT, drugs, ICSI FET. 
Does this sound about right?
We'd budgeted about £12k but this has blown us away.
I've done my research regarding where to get cheaper drugs etc but still didn't anticipate almost £20k.
Your thoughts would be welcome.


----------



## K jade (Aug 11, 2013)

Hi there 
Have a look at the European clinics 
They are much cheaper with excellent care and success rates. 
Gennet and reprofit in the Czech Republic are incredibly popular and you pay a fraction of the UK 
20k for a single ivf cycle is awful and frankly exploitative 
X 
PS Serum in Athens charge 4000eurs for 2 cycles of ivf.


----------



## Ms G (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi melb,

It does sound pretty expensive. I’ve cycled at two different clinics in the UK, Oxford and Lister. Both of them were around £5-7k depending on whether you have IVF with or without ICSI/IMSI.  This includes meds but not intralipids which I had with the Lister. Intralipids were £50 on the day of EC, you’ve already paid for the bed! Afterwards, healthcare at home sent a nurse to my house and it was about £250 if I remember correctly.

I believe ARGC can be more along the lines of the cost you mention in some cases. Perhaps they follow a similar approach to monitoring and protocol. Hopefully someone with experience of your clinic will be along soon.

All I would say is that you can definitely do IVF in the UK for less but it is hard to know that we are making a fair comparison to what you have received. Did you have any specific tests done or just the routine bloods for down regulation and stims?

BTW, you can find price lists on many of the clinics websites. Might be helpful for you to see specific costs. 

Hope that helps. 

Ms G. xx


----------



## Ms G (Aug 4, 2014)

Forgot to say, you will find CRGH listed under the regional boards. Perhaps try joining the chat there and I’m sure someone can share their experience.

x


----------



## melb6327 (Jan 20, 2018)

Many thanks. I'll post in the other group. We have considered abroad but we're just hesitant because we're both from ethnic backgrounds and (whether you can understand that or not) I'm just not so sure.


----------



## Sarah_SSI (Jan 30, 2018)

Hi melb6327,

Welcome to the boards (this is actually my first post!).

We have now completed one fresh cycle and one FET cycle at CRGH and the costs are about right but it's definitely worth getting a comprehensive breakdown request from your consultant. The costs can mount up quite quickly but definitely worth it in the end if you get the result you want!-


----------

